# IGF DES - CJC With DAC - GHRP2 - Evolution Log



## crackrbaby (Aug 29, 2013)

I will be researching *Evolution Peptides* IGF DES, CJC With DAC, and GHRP2. I've ran Peptides from the best of the best in the past, so I decided to put Evolution Peptides to the test. 


*Goals:*
 Gain as much Mass/Size as possible while cruising on 250mg Test. I will be running these peps on my low dose cruise for ~9 weeks. During this time I will be updating this log frequently with Pictures, Weight, Measurements and overall sense of well being. 

_*Protocol:*_
Cjc w/Dac- 2mg total per week, Split dose M/W/F

Workout Days-
6:00am- 100Mcg's Ghrp2
6:30am- Pre workout Meal
7:30am- Workout
8:00am- Mid-Workout 100Mcg's Igf Des Split Bilat IM
9:30am- Post Workout- 100Mcg's Ghrp2 
10:00am- Post workout Meal
Pre Bed - 100Mcg's Ghrp2

Off Days-
6:00am- 100Mcg's Igf Des Split Bilat IM Into Muscles Previously Trained
6:30am- 100Mcg's Ghrp2
12:00pm- 100Mcg's Ghrp2
Pre Bed- 100Mcg's Ghrp2

_*Diet:
*_My Diet will remain the same as current, however since I'm looking to bulk, I may throw in an extra cheat meal here and there

_*Stats:*
5'11
29 Yrs old
195 lbs
11% BF ( according to crappy Electronic Meter ) 

_Lets Start this Mudafuka!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 29, 2013)

_*Forgot to add:
*_
Ordering process was smooth and communication was A++
Pack was shipped to my door within 2 Days from ordering! 
Contents were packed Professionally and Clean.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 29, 2013)

_*Pre Cycle Pic and Measurement:

*_




_*
My little Bitch 15" arms:*_


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 30, 2013)

_*Day 5 of Research:
*_I've been testing the Cjc Dac and Ghrp2 for 5 days now. Upon the first injection of Dac I noticed some flushing/warmth feeling throughout. I also got a minor red welt at the injection site.. Upon further research, I found that this seems to be a common reaction with the Cjc Dac. It since has subsided. 

I'm noticing all the common symptoms of elevated gh. Great sleep, Vivid dreams, hand tightness, some water retention and slight lethargy after my Ghrp2 pin. Vascularity seems to be slightly more prominent, but I cant say for sure yet. Overall sense of well being seems to be improving much quicker than my past research.. This may be due to the steady gh release caused by Cjc Dac. This is my first time researching with Dac. 

_*In the gym:  *_Today was an eye opener in the gym. I went in today to do what I call my High Impact day. This is where I basically do a complete upper body workout in 1 session. Much different from my normal split. So, I get about 15-20 minutes into my workout and decide to run out to my truck and pin my IGF DES.. This is the first time I've used it thus far. I split 100mcg between my bi's and tri's. Then quickly hurried into the gym to see what this shits all about.. First thing I noticed.. PUMP.. I felt PUMPED. Not so much that I couldn't workout, but it almost felt like I was flexing even when in a relaxed state. It was awesome! Endurance.. This is where this shit shines! I pulled through my workout in about an hour, I went hard and fast. Great workout! Then... I walked out to my truck and WTF! My keys are locked inside.. I guess all the excitement of pinning this DES threw me off.. So.. I had to call the wife, which couldn't get there for another hour.. So what do I do? Back Into the gym.. 
 I shit you not.. For a whole hour I was able to still push up some serious weight without feeling fatigue. I was blown away! Des endurance is A++

_*Overall:*_ Its still early in the game, but I firmly believe that evolutions products are legit and that I will meet my expectations testing with there products. As time goes on I will be able to further elaborate on everything.

_*Also: *?_? I may end up adding some Huperzine A to this protocol.. I found some interesting information about the inhibitation of somatostatin with the use of Huperzine A.. Heres the article.. CJC with DAC | All About Peptides
 Any personal experiences with this?


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 31, 2013)

I am also considering dosing the Cjc DAC everyday.. This was suggested by a few members over on ProMuscle. They say it will cause a peak GH release then the steady bleed after each injection..
 Any input on this?


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2013)

*Great log!! Thank You!! *


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 3, 2013)

*Day 9 of Research:

*I've changed a couple things in my dosing protocol.
 I am dosing the Cjc With Dac every morning. I just split the 2mg into 7 even doses.. According to some over on pro muscle, this is the way to go!..
 I've also added 200mcg of Huperzine A 3x' per day along with 200mg EGCg 3x' per day... The EGCg is supposed to enhance the effects of Huperzine A dramatically. I just started this new protocol Monday, so its still a bit to early to give any feedback on it.

_*In the Gym: *_
 Sunday I hit legs.. After a few warm-up squats I went and Pinned my IGF DES directly into quads. I then hit the leg press.. I started with 810 lbs for 12. Then 900 for 8. Then 990 for 6.. I then pyramided back down and burnt out on each set. My legs were DONE! This may not be all that impressive (weight wise) for some, but for a little cunt like me, it was a killer workout.. 
 Monday.. Normally the day after a good leg day, I'm like a crippled old bitch! I swear sometimes I could use a walker.. But, this day-after scenario was a bit different.. I could definitely tell I worked my legs.. But, I was NOT crippled like usual. I was able to squat to take a shit without crying, I could tie my own shoes.. I was Good!.. 
 I Honestly believe that the IGF DES is responsible for my quick recovery.

_*Overall: *_
 I am starting to become a firm believer in IGF DES.. I have Always liked IGF LR3, but I think I have a new favorite.. Along with the super fast recovery, I am also staying lean ( despite my huge increase in calorie intake, especially labor day ) and vascularity is kicking up with each dose.
 Being that I just changed my protocol with the Cjc DAC, I still cannot comment on its effectiveness. I can however say, it's improved my sleeping dramatically and I wake up in the mornings with tight sore hands.. A good indication thats my GH levels are on the rise.. 

At the end of my 3 weeks I'll take some Measurements/Weight/Bf/ and a few Updated pics... It's do or die.. I don't care how fast I recover or how great I feel when researching, its all about the RESULTS.


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 5, 2013)

_*Quick Update:
*_
Its only been 3 days since switching my CJC DAC protocol and adding Huperzine A and EGCg.. It's like Night and Day!.. My hands are crippled, my dreams are out of control ( actually caused a few disturbances in my sleep last night ) and my waist is down 1 Belt loop and looks tighter now @ 202 lbs than it did at 195 lbs..
 Thats right!.. Im up 7 Lbs since the start of this cycle! Feeling fucking great, and Pumped 24/7... Can't wait to take measurements and post up some pics @week 3!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 5, 2013)

*Awesome!!*

*Awesome Stuff Bro!!! Loving the results!!!*


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 5, 2013)

I do it for the....

Sexy girls Fitness and bodybuilding MOTIVATION 2013 - YouTube

Female Bodybuilding Motivation super girl - YouTube


Fitness motivation - YouTube


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Sep 8, 2013)

Figured this article would fit perfectly into my thread. Good info . http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=3145698#post3145698


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 8, 2013)

AllAboutPeptides said:


> Figured this article would fit perfectly into my thread. Good info . http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=3145698#post3145698



Your thread? I thought this was MY log ? Lol. Either way, thank you. It does fit in perfectly !


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 8, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Your thread? I thought this was MY log ? Lol. Either way, thank you. It does fit in perfectly !



Lol!! Play nice guys!! We appreciate both your input!!!


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Sep 9, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Your thread? I thought this was MY log ? Lol. Either way, thank you. It does fit in perfectly !


I apologize to you crackrbaby, it was a mistake on my part. I like what your doing for the research community. Keep up the good work.
 If you have any questions feel free to ask.  Knowledge is Power. 
- AAP


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 10, 2013)

*Lol!*

We appreciate both you guys!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 10, 2013)

AllAboutPeptides said:


> I apologize to you crackrbaby, it was a mistake on my part. I like what your doing for the research community. Keep up the good work.
> If you have any questions feel free to ask.  Knowledge is Power.
> - AAP



We appreciate all of what you do in the research community!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 11, 2013)

*Great Log!!*

*So much feedback on this log!! *

*And if you have not already make sure you check out our State Of The Art AD **on *CJC-1295 DAC

*Also our State Of The Art AD on *Tadalafil Citrate

*We will be launching a new one Friday!!!!

**

Team Evolution*


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 12, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> *So much feedback on this log!! *
> 
> *And if you have not already make sure you check out our State Of The Art AD **on *CJC-1295 DAC
> 
> ...


You cock suckers best send me 10% of the sales your making off me! Bitches!... Lmao.. In all reality, just keep bringing quality products to the table, and that will be more than enough!


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 12, 2013)

*Day 18 of Research:

*Once again, I have modified my CJC DAC dosing schedule.. This time I think I've nailed exactly what works for me..
 I'm dosing my CJC DAC just before bed. This seems to be the absolute best time I've found to take it. I sleep like a rock, I wake up feeling tight as hell, and I have a shit ton of energy throughout the day. Seemed like the morning dosing made me lethargic throughout the day.. I also noticed that when I dose at night, I seem to sweat like a pig.. We shall see if this subsides in due time..
I've also noticed that for some reason, I'm more horney than usual. IDK? 

_*In the Gym: *_
Pumps are Sick. Workouts are Sick. This DES is the SHIT!
If you've ever tried good Lr3 and liked it, I HIGHLY suggest you give some quality DES a try.. Its 100% my new favorite! 
_*
Overall: *_
This combination has been a great ride so far.. As you can see, I've changed my dosing/schedule around for what works best for me. It took a little time, but I got this shit dialed in now.. Keep in mind, I've ran rips and mexi black tops in the past and I enjoyed every second of them, but... and I know I am going to get bashed for this.. I think CJC DAC can be superior to foreign GH. Let me explain.. When running GH (4-5 iu per day) I had all the symptoms that the DAC is giving me, but I was like a fucking water balloon. I tried every possible way of dosing.. Am,Pm,Multiple doses throughout the day,Sub q, Im.. You name it..I could not drop the water.. I ran both for approx 6 months and had to drop them.. Now, this DAC is giving me all the same benefits (thus far) without all the water retention.. Yes, I am holding some water, but NOTHING compared to the foreign GH. With further research I will be able to give my full opinion and comparison of the two. But for now.. Cjc DAC it is!

Besides my B.S opinions stated above.. Heres some shit that cannot Lie..

Over 1/2" growth on arms since start ( sorry for shitty pic ) 






Up 11.5 Lbs ( Keep in mind that I AM bulking, so calories have been upped )


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 13, 2013)

*Wow!!*

This is amazing bro!! Your gains are incredible!! The detail of this log is as professional as they come! We appreciate you!!


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 17, 2013)

Heres a bit of info I posted up about a year ago... Seems to go with the flow of this log..
 Any questions? Just ask

Growth Hormone (GH) and IGF-1 are naturally occurring hormones in the human body responsible for many enviable aesthetic traits such as muscle mass, leanness and a firm/even skin tone. As people age, levels of growth hormone rapidly decline and this is one of the main reasons humans put on weight, lose muscle mass and develop sagging/uneven skin. It's no surprise then that synthetic Human Growth Hormone is a sought after product for anti-aging by persons looking to remain youthful, bodybuilders looking to put on muscle mass and people in general who are looking to "tone up" or lose stubborn belly fat. 


It is important to note that the products mentioned on this website are not the actual synthetic HGH (although HGH Frag 176-191 is the part of the "real" HGH which contributes to fat loss only). But in many respects these peptide analogues are far superior to the HGH 191aa drug for 3 reasons: 
Actual HGH is very difficult or impossible to obtain in most countries and is one of the most faked/counterfeit drugs sold online. 


If HGH can be obtained legally from a physician for anti-aging it's extremely expensive, with 10iu (units) costing as much as $200USD. As a comparison, the 10iu equivalent of GH releasing peptides (approximately half of one vial) sells online for approximately $20USD, a full 90% cheaper than actual HGH for the same, if not better, positive effects on the body.


Since actual HGH shuts down the body's natural pituitary gland, when you stop injecting it, your body's own ability to produce Growth Hormone is hindered and you will suffer a rebound of negative side effects such as fat gain, muscle loss and loss of skin tone/elasticity. This means you may end up doing yourself more harm than good. Since GH releasing peptides only stimulate your body's own natural production, there is no rebound negative effects if you stop usage.


The following guide indicates the best way to combine different peptides depending on your experience level of diet/training and also your goal:


Fat Loss
Muscle Building
Anti-Aging


As a general introduction, you should understand the different classes of peptides as this largely determines their combinations:


Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones (GHRH): include Modified GRF 1-29 and CJC-1295 DAC, are peptides which stimulate the pituitary gland to release stores of the body's natural Growth Hormone (GH).


Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP): include Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 and GHRP-6, peptides which stimulate the release of a hormone called "Ghrelin" in the stomach, which then in turn causes GH to be released. GHRP's cause a much more significant release of GH than do GHRH, meaning that mg for mg, a peptide like GHRP-6 is three times more potent than Modified GRF 1-29. However, when taken together, they become approximately ten times more potent than either one alone.


IGF-1 Peptides: include IGF-1 LR3 and IGF-1e (also known as MGF or Mechano Growth Factor). IGF-1 is responsible for many of the positive effects of GH on fat loss and muscle building therefore they offer a good addition, especially if your goal is to build muscle, as they are both responsible for creating new muscle cells which can hypertrophy (get bigger) through weight training.


HGH Fragment 176-191: is a peptide which does not stimulate the release of GH but is instead a piece (or "fragment") of the full synthetic 191aa HGH molecule. More importantly, it is the fragment of GH which is responsible for fat loss, meaning it gives all of the fat loss benefits without any side effects.


As a general rule, regardless of your goal, if you are just looking to take one product, with the least amount of fuss and injections as possible, then it should be CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg (1 vial) per week. Due to its long half-life it causes your overall level of GH (Growth Hormone) to rise, and you will therefore see some improvements in things which go along with having higher levels of GH and IGF-1 such as improved body shape, sleep, skin and general wellbeing (although it can make you tired for the first 1-2 weeks while the body adjusts). Your dosage can be taken as just one injection per week (note that you may notice a head rush/flushing for 15-20 minutes after your injection due to the release of GABA in the body, a sign the product is working).
For information about more intricate and advanced usage of GH peptides please read on.


Fat Loss


The most potent weight loss peptide is HGH Fragment 176-191 which is the part of the Growth Hormone molecule responsible for fat burning. In HGH Frag Studies, it has been proven to reduce body fat, particularly in the abdominal area. The second most potent fat loss peptide is CJC-1295 DAC since it causes the overall GH level to rise in the body (the opposite of what happens naturally as a person gets older, which is why people tend to put on weight as they age). If your only goal is fat loss, it's often best to avoid the use of GHRP products (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) since they can stimulate hunger and/or raise cortisol, both of which can be counterproductive to fat burning.


Diet Considerations


For GH to exhibit its fat burning effects, insulin must NOT be present. Insulin release in the body is caused mainly by consuming carbohydrates, although all types of macronutrients (carbs, fat and protein) still cause the release of insulin to some extent. Since HGH Frag works by causing the body to break down and release stored fat for use as energy, if you have recently consumed calories (food or beverage) your body will just use that for energy instead and little extra fat will be burnt. If however there is no food present for the body to use as energy, it will use the stored fat which the HGH Frag has caused to be released and you will notice reductions in body fat over the ensuing weeks.


Due to CJC-1295 DAC's long half-life the timing of meals is not important and this is what makes it an appealing addition to HGH Frag 176-191 to accelerate fat loss. To get the most out of your peptide usage for fat loss, the following guidelines should be followed:


Avoid eating/drinking anything with calories for three (3) hours either side of your injection.
Try to make all your meals throughout the day high protein, low fat and low carbohydrates (eg. meat/fish with vegetables/salad).
Have as few meals as possible during the day as periods of fasting have been shown in many studies to improve fat loss and also longevity (i.e. eating less will make you live longer).


Sample Peptide Cycles


Beginners 


HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day.


Advanced 


HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + CJC-1295 DAC at 300mcg per day or;
HGH Frag 176-191 at 250-500mcg per day + Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into dosages of 100mcg)


Example Injection Routines


Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended)
Ensure you do not eat or drink anything containing calories within three (3) hours of going to bed (with the exception of water, diet sodas, coffee/tea with artificial sweeteners).
Take your HGH Frag 176-191 injection just before getting into bed and your body will therefore be burning stored fat for the duration of your sleep.
If possible, do some cardio first thing in the morning and wait as long as possible before having breakfast to allow the fat burning to continue throughout the morning/day.


Example 2 - Morning Injection
Wake up and inject your HGH Frag 176-191 (250mcg to 500mcg is a good dosage depending on your budget).
Wait as long as possible before having your first meal (the longer you wait the more fat you will burn).
When you do eat, try to make the meal high protein, low fat and low carbohydrate (example meat and salad/vegetables).
If possible, try to do some cardio in the hours after your injection to increase the fat burning effect.


Note: If you are a person concerned about loss of muscle mass, you can consume a small amount of protein every 2-3 hours (amino acid tablets such as EAA and BCAA are good for this purpose and can be purchased from any health food shop or ordered online). However there is little reason to be concerned about muscle loss because when fat is available for energy, such as following HGH Frag 176-191 injections, protein and therefore muscle mass are spared.


Adding CJC-1295 DAC
You can add CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg once per week (or 300mcg each day along with your HGH Frag 176-191 injections - they can be mixed in the same syringe without any issues). You should take a break from CJC-1295 DAC every few months to give your pituitary gland a rest at which time you can continue to use HGH Frag 176-191 on its own, or you can substitute the CJC-1295 DAC with the short acting Modified GRF 1-29 at 100-300mcg per day (split into injections of 100mcg).


Muscle Building


Growth Hormone (GH) exhibits its muscle building effects mainly after its conversion to IGF-1 (Insulin-Like-Growth Factor). This makes IGF-1 an ideal choice of peptides for muscle building, especially since the IGF-1 LR3 version has an extended half-life which allows it to remain active in the muscles for many hours to complete its muscle building stimulatory effects. Likewise, if injected after a workout, the IGF-1 variant Mechano Growth Factor (also known as MGF or IGF-1e) is known to multiply muscle cells and contribute to muscle development. Furthermore, since IGF-1 is a by-product of GH, any peptide which increases levels of GH in the body such as a GHRP product or CJC-1295 product will obviously lead to increased lean muscle mass.


Diet Considerations
For Growth Hormone (GH) to perform its anabolic (muscle building) affects it requires the presence of the body's most anabolic hormone: insulin. This is in contrast to GH related fat loss which requires insulin to be absent. However, since GHRP and fast-acting GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) products (i.e. Modified GRF 1-29) still need time to stimulate the body to release GH from the pituitary gland, the insulin spike must come after the injection and not before, otherwise the GH release will be blunted.


The only exception to this is of course CJC-1295 DAC since it's long-half life and continual release of GH means it is not affected by food timing.
To get the most out of your peptide usage for muscle building, the following guidelines should be followed:


If injecting just a GHRP or GHRH product on their own, avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 2 hours before (i.e. always do your injection on an empty stomach), otherwise the amount of GH release they cause may be significantly blunted leading to poor results.
If injecting both a GHRP and GHRH together (e.g. 100mcg of both GHRP-6 and Modified GRF 1-29) studies have proven that their ability to release GH returns to full-strength as little as 1 hour (60 minutes) post-meal. This gives users greater flexibility with their meal timings, especially since consuming sufficient calories is so critical to building muscle.
Whether injecting GH peptides alone or along with others, always wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before consuming anything. Once at least 20 minutes has passed, consume a food/beverage high in protein and/or carbohydrates to stimulate an insulin spike (if you inject in the morning and around your workout, this meal/shake should be high protein and high carbohydrates, if you inject at night this consumption should be protein only as protein is sufficient enough to spike insulin, but without the negative impact on fat gain which carbohydrates can contribute to).


Sample Peptide Cycles


Beginners 


CJC-1295 DAC at 2mg per week or;
GHRP Product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) at 200mcg once per day.


Intermediate


GHRP Product at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg per day (2 times per day).


Advanced 


GHRP Product at 200mcg + CJC-1295 DAC at 100mcg (2 times per day) + IGF-1 at 50mcg after workouts or;
GHRP Product at 200mcg + Mod. GRF 1-29 at 100mcg (2 times per day) + PEG-MGF at 200mcg after workouts.


Example Injection Routines


Beginners 


CJC-1295 DAC
2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.


GHRP + GHRH (once per day)
Inject your dosage (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).
Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.
Do weight training in the hours afterwards.


Intermediate 


GHRP + GHRH (twice per day)
Inject your GHRP + GHRH peptides together in the same syringe (ensuring you have not consumed any food/beverages for at least 1 hour before, an optimal time would be first thing in the morning).
Ingest a protein only or protein and carbohydrate meal afterward to create an insulin spike.
Do weight training in the hours afterwards.
at least 1 hour after your dinner (or last meal of the day), take your second GHRP + GHRH injection.
If you are trying to control your body fat then have a protein only meal 20-30 minutes afterwards, otherwise a protein/carbohydrate meal will create a better insulin spike.


Advanced 


GHRP + GHRH + IGF-1
Follow the same routine as shown above for "intermediate" persons. However, as soon as possible after your weight training you should also inject 200mcg of PEG-MGF (IGF-1e) and/or 50mcg of IGF-1 LR3 preferably into a muscle (although due to the long half-life of both products, sub-q injections are also acceptable). If injecting intramuscularly, you should make sure that the muscle you are injecting into is not covered by a thick layer of fat. Usually due to the length of insulin syringe needles, injections are therefore limited to the biceps for most persons.


While GHRP + GHRH can be injected each day with great benefit, even if you don't do weight training on that day. On the other hand, IGF-1 LR3 and MGF injections should be reserved for post-workout only.


Anti-Aging


For the Anti-Aging crowd, we recommend choosing only 1 peptide, rather than a combination. The reason for this is that as you get older your GH levels decline rapidly and therefore you will benefit from any kind of GH increase meaning there is no need to overdo things with multiple peptides. If you wish to use more than one peptide, we recommend cycling a GHRP product (GHRP-6, GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) every 3-6 months with CJC-1295 DAC for two reasons.


The first reason is that CJC-1295 DAC is a GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) acting directly at the pituitary, while GHRP products indirectly stimulate GH by causing the release of Ghrelin. Rotating the products would therefore ensure one method of GH stimulation does not get "worn out" from repeated exposure to the peptides. The second reason is that even though CJC-1295 DAC has been proven safe in much higher dosages than we recommend, since it causes a continual GH release (GH bleed) no one can be certain how continual use would affect the pituitary in the long-term, so it's a case of being "better safe than sorry" and never using it for longer than 6 months at a time without a break.


Diet Considerations


For CJC-1295 DAC there are no particular diet restrictions that need to be followed due to its long half-life. For GHRP products the following should be observed as insulin and fatty acids can blunt the release of GH in the body and therefore make your injections less effective:
Avoid eating/drinking anything high in fat for 3 hours before your injection and anything high in carbohydrates for 1-2 hours (always do your injection on an empty stomach).
Wait at least 20 minutes after your injection before eating/drinking anything with calories.


Injection Amounts


CJC-1295 DAC taken at 2000mcg (2mg) once per week or;
GHRP Product (GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin) taken at 200mcg per day.


Example Injection Routines


CJC-1295 DAC
2mg taken once per week, at any time of day.


GHRP-2, GHRP-6 or Ipamorelin


Example 1 - Night Time Injection (recommended to reduce possible tiredness during day).
Ensure you have an empty stomach (i.e. 2-3 hours since your last meal).
Inject your GHRP peptide and go straight to bed.


Example 2 - Morning injection
Take your injection of the GHRP product first thing in the morning at 100mcg.
Wait at least 20 minutes before having breakfast or any beverages (including coffee/tea).
(All info gathered via internet)


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 18, 2013)

BEST OF AWKWARD GYM MOMENTS v.15 - YouTube


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 23, 2013)

_*Update:

*_Time to take this Bulk to a whole new level!
I will be adding 600mg Test Cyp Per Week to my current Peptide protocol. 
I will also be using Evolutions Exemestane. 
I will have blood work done in ~28-30 days to verify that the Exemestane is legit.

I may also have my IGF levels tested, to see exactly what this CJC DAC is doing for me.. *I will only have this test done* if there are members interested in seeing this tested. I can tell you from experience, and from sides, that this combo has without a doubt raised my IGF levels close to when I was running 4-5 iu's of rips.. Again, I am willing to have this tested for the ones who are interested.. If no one is interested, then I'll save my money for some more DAC! Please chime in if this interests you.

Tomorrow I'll post up some new pics, measurements, and weight..


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 24, 2013)

Why its important to run a Somatostatin Inhibitor when Researching Ghrh+Ghrp.. My .02


Somatostatin regulates how much GH your Pituitary produces/releases.
The higher amounts of GH circulating in your blood the more somatostatin is released, thus causing less production/release of GH by the pituitary. 


By running a somatostatin inhibitor, your allowing your pituitary to produce/release its maximum amount of GH at any given time.


This is very important when peptides are being used to induce a Pituitary/GH release/Pulse.. 


When running external GH, somatostatin plays no role. 


If you were to run GH and peptides, I think a somatostatin inhibitor would be an absolute necessity to insure ANY release by the Pituitary. 


Now.. Lets look at this in a different light..
Let's say that the Ghrh+Ghrp combo Overrides somatostatin and causes a GH pulse no matter what..
Well thats great, that means overtime you inject this combo, you get your large pulse of GH.


But? What about all your Natural pulses that are supposed to occur throughout the day? They are not going to occur because of elevated levels of Somatostatin.


Therefor, the inhabitation of somatostatin is absolutely necessary to reach maximum overall release of GH throughout your cycle...
 Just my .02


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 27, 2013)

Awesome work!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok. so if you run huperzine-A with it as the somatastatin inhibitor, what dose of that would you recommend? I see it comes in 200mcg caps otc with one cap daily as a dietary supplement. Would that dose be ok if used as the inhibitor?


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 27, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> _*Update:
> 
> *_Time to take this Bulk to a whole new level!
> I will be adding 600mg Test Cyp Per Week to my current Peptide protocol.
> ...



I for one would be interested in seeing what your IGF level is on this, would be good info to know.


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 28, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Ok. so if you run huperzine-A with it as the somatastatin inhibitor, what dose of that would you recommend? I see it comes in 200mcg caps otc with one cap daily as a dietary supplement. Would that dose be ok if used as the inhibitor?


200mcg 3x's a day seems to be the common protocol.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 28, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> 200mcg 3x's a day seems to be the common protocol.



Noted, thanks bro. Great thread by the way. I googled the crap out of this research product and found pieces of info here and there but a lot of it was outdated and found to be contradicted elsewhere. This thread really helped tie things together for me. Now if a sponsor would just have a GREAT sale on this :daydream


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 30, 2013)

*Quick Update:


*Weight is UP. Size is UP. Strength is UP. Overall feeling GREAT! You DES and DAC non-believers best start believing !







Arms are measuring in at 16".. Which is 1" bigger than when I started.. I also noticed, that the tape that I am using for measurements actually does not start at 0.. The 0 starts at about 1/2" in.. So all my measurements are about 1/2" short.. So in reality i'm at 16.5"!! 




Up another 6 Lbs!


----------



## jamieb24 (Sep 30, 2013)

when are us pinning des?
are you pinning it everyday?
IM?


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 30, 2013)

Looking GREAT Bro!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 1, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Noted, thanks bro. Great thread by the way. I googled the crap out of this research product and found pieces of info here and there but a lot of it was outdated and found to be contradicted elsewhere. This thread really helped tie things together for me. Now if a sponsor would just have a GREAT sale on this :daydream




*Come on Bro!! We got you!!! BEST PRICES AROUND!!! *


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 2, 2013)

jamieb24 said:


> when are us pinning des?
> are you pinning it everyday?
> IM?


Des is IM mid-workout split into muscles being trained..
Then IM 24 hours later into muscles previously trained/pinned.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 2, 2013)

212 Lbs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking legit amigo.  

Im currently also having a gay love affair with des. 

Good to hear evolution is gtg. Im sure they appreciate the log. Well done sir.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 2, 2013)

Im just hitting the 2 week mark since upping my test to 600mg per week
 Things are just starting to get fun!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 5, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Im just hitting the 2 week mark since upping my test to 600mg per week
> Things are just starting to get fun!



Sick bro!!


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 8, 2013)

The fact that I'm staying fairly lean in this pretty dirty bulk, is amazing! 
I'm exactly 19 days into my Test cycle.. and the shit starting to get REAL!
 Seeing the changes I've already made on just this Peptide cycle, the addition of test is going to bring this shit to a whole new level! 
 Starting to see Changes Daily!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 10, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> The fact that I'm staying fairly lean in this pretty dirty bulk, is amazing!
> I'm exactly 19 days into my Test cycle.. and the shit starting to get REAL!
> Seeing the changes I've already made on just this Peptide cycle, the addition of test is going to bring this shit to a whole new level!
> Starting to see Changes Daily!




looking awesome bro!!!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cant wait to see the progress!!!*


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 15, 2013)

Update coming soon!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 15, 2013)

*Awesome!!*



crackrbaby said:


> Update coming soon!


*
Awesome! *


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 16, 2013)

*Lab Results are in!

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...olutions-aromasin-exemestane.html#post3162280


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 17, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> *Lab Results are in!
> 
> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...olutions-aromasin-exemestane.html#post3162280



Sick!


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 20, 2013)

*Update:
*
Feeling fucking GREAT! 
Broke PR's all over Yesterday!
Weight has remained the same, but I feel and look harder. Fat/Muscle ratio is changing.
I could use a tan


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 21, 2013)

*Awesome Bro!!!*


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 24, 2013)

*214 Lbs
*
Cjc-Dac, Ghrp2, Test... No cycle has ever felt soo good!


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 24, 2013)

*Awesome bro!!!!!!*


----------



## crackrbaby (Nov 11, 2013)

*Update:


*Finally filling out that XL


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 19, 2013)

*great work!!!*


----------



## SuperLift (Nov 19, 2013)

those are some quality improvements bro! Im doing the same but with ghrp6/cjc1295.  No IGF, but maybe I will add it in


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> those are some quality improvements bro! Im doing the same but with ghrp6/cjc1295.  No IGF, but maybe I will add it in



Good Choice!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 20, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> _*Pre Cycle Pic and Measurement:
> 
> *_
> 
> ...


mine ar only a little bigger


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 21, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> mine ar only a little bigger



hahahha


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 9, 2013)

*Take advantage of our HUGE Sales! Christmas is right around the corner and Evolution will be making it merry for everyone!! JOIN THE EVOLUTION!!​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 11, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!!*

*Evolution Peptides is going to launch a sweet Christmas Sale!! We worked hard this year to maintain a reputation of lightning fast shipping, fast responding customer service, and more importantly pure products so everyone receives the best results for their research. We want to do one more thing for you: Close the year out right! We will be releasing the details of this holiday special by Friday. Stay tuned and take advantage!




*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 12, 2013)

*http://evolutionpeptides.com/category-listing.aspxAmerica's choice for Peps and Research Chemicals ​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 16, 2013)

*
Perfect Stocking Stuffers Deals from Evo!
We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to enjoy our newly designed website EvolutionPeptides.com!


Weekly Specials & Promo Codes Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7

The Week Before Xmas Sale!
Peptides


MT II $20.99 - 25% Off! (No Code Needed)
TB500 $21.99 - 25% Off (No Code Needed)


Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Peps available for CJC 1295 w/o DAC, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin, Hexarelin and GnRH!


and more...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Research Liquids
The Trifecta of Hot Sellers!


Tadalafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Sildenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)
Vardenafil $21.99 (No Code Needed)


Buy 2 Get 1 Free!


Anastrozole $29.99
Letrozole $29.99
T3 $29.99
Pramipexole $59.99


Celebrate the Holidays with FREE USA DOMESTIC SHIPPING,​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 20, 2013)

Free USA Priority Shipping All Weekend!

Its easy! Use code FREESHIP at checkout.

Buy 1 Get 1 Free USA Pep's running strong!

Liquids On Sale
Tadalafil
Anastrozole
Clen
Tamoxifen
T3

and more...

Click to Join the Revolution

​


----------



## crackrbaby (Dec 21, 2013)

*Update:

*I'm Still alive! I had to drop out of the game for a little bit due to my new job ( traveling ) ... But, come the 1st of the year, I'm back at it Bitches!
 Stay tuned!


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 21, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> *Update:
> 
> *I'm Still alive! I had to drop out of the game for a little bit due to my new job ( traveling ) ... But, come the 1st of the year, I'm back at it Bitches!
> Stay tuned!



Its alive!!!! Its alive!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Dec 26, 2013)

*1- IGF-1 DES 38% OFF
2- IGF-1 LR3 38% OFF
3- MK 2866 50% OFF
4- GW-501516 50% OFF
5- PRAMIPEXOLE 45% OFF

For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply​*


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 6, 2014)

Get the New Year kicked off FRESH with the Evolution Blowout Sale good through the weekend!!! 
For those of you who still like promo codes use code EVO15 at checkout for 15% off eligible products. 
Simply enter the code when checking out. Conditions may apply. *Click Here*​


----------

